# My experience at TKO Raceway 2-12-11



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

As told by Bob Beers :thumbsup: So Tom S. and I spent the day at the LV slot car show and had a good time. We then made tracks thru the back hills of PA up to TKO Raceway in Elizabethville, north of Harrisburg. Purpose of the trip was to see the store but mainly to pick up my new track so I can test run the O-GOES-HO cars. The store was awesome and the hospitality was better. Great group of 1/24 guys drag racing and some cool cars. here are a few shots of my new turnkey TKO track. So easy to assemble and set up, I did it.  Bob


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Bob, nice track, enjoy!:thumbsup: Any pics of TKO raceway?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I did not take any but boy is that place big.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful track, Bob!! Cool driver's station drawers, too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Many happy miles on your new TKO!! :hat:


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah, love that track


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow thats cool!!!!!!!

When is the first race? lol

I wish we could have made the trip with you guys. Tom got home 10:30 so thats some loooong day!! I bet you got home hours later?:drunk:

Todd sure does a nice track. Many happy laps Bob. We are going to plan a sat day trip. 

Of coarse Tom found a 55 Nomad Drag Car and had to have it!! Show it to us Tom!!

I am jonesing to see this HO King track with the 15 degress of banking. I can't believe there's no pictures anywhere


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Love my TKO track also.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

sweet track bob - enjoy runnin' laps...

kevin


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine has 10 degree banks.


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, Nice set up..


----------

